# Joystick für Elite Dangerous und Star Citizen



## RaZZ (13. Juni 2014)

*Joystick für Elite Dangerous und Star Citizen*

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum, wenn nicht dann sry.


Zu aller erst ich hatte das letzte mal nen Joystick so  Richtung Mechwarrior 3 in der Hand..  Also ist es schon ne Ewigkeit her.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen wir wäre auch eine Schubkontrolle, langliebigkeit und das Gefühl dass das Teil nicht gleich auseinanderfällt (Katzen) wenns mal runterfallen sollte sehr wichtig


----------



## DaStash (13. Juni 2014)

Gute Anfrage. Ich bitte darum die Anforderungen auf BF auszuweiten.  Wollte mir auch mal wieder einen holen. 

MfG


----------



## Agallah (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für Elite Dangerous und Star Citizen*

Thema betrifft mich nicht persönlich und ich hab auch ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung von der Thematik. Da ich aber letztens folgendes Vid (auf englisch) dazu gesehen habe und Ralfidude in Bezug auf Flugsimulationen definitiv weiß von was er spricht, lass ich das einfach mal hier. Hoffe es hilft weiter...fand es als Noob auf jeden Fall relativ informativ denn er zeigt ziemlich deutlich auf was er Wert legt...ans. Sorry 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hX3R3t8-jY


----------



## Van25 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für Elite Dangerous und Star Citizen*

http://www.amazon.de/Thrustmaster-2...8&qid=1402650882&sr=8-4&keywords=Thrustmaster

das ding sollte auch nicht so schnell vom tisch runterfliegen und ist bezahlbar


----------



## DaStash (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für Elite Dangerous und Star Citizen*

Gibt's den auch in schön? 

 MfG


----------



## RaZZ (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für Elite Dangerous und Star Citizen*

Das denke ich mir auch gerade   Wenn es bis 100€ geht lasse ich es mir einreden.. aber bei dem Teil krieg ich Angst. : 

300€ wie bei dem Video oben isses mir aber sicher nicht wert


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für Elite Dangerous und Star Citizen*



Agallah schrieb:


> Thema betrifft mich nicht persönlich und ich hab auch ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung von der Thematik. Da ich aber letztens folgendes Vid (auf englisch) dazu gesehen habe und Ralfidude in Bezug auf Flugsimulationen definitiv weiß von was er spricht, lass ich das einfach mal hier. Hoffe es hilft weiter...fand es als Noob auf jeden Fall relativ informativ denn er zeigt ziemlich deutlich auf was er Wert legt...ans. Sorry
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hX3R3t8-jY


 
Gutes Video, hilft mir ne Menge (hab jetzt mal die Saitek HOTAS' von meiner "eventuell kaufen"-Liste gestrichen). Seltsam, dass die Qualität der Sticks so mies ist, ich hab die Saitek Ruder Pedale und die machen eigentlich nen ganz ordentlichen Eindruck (wobei es in Sachen Ruderpedalen auch keine echten Alternativen zu nem halbwegs vernünftigen Preis gibt).

Das Thrustmaster HOTAS macht nen guten Eindruck und an sich wäre ich auch bereit, 300 Euro dafür zu bezahlen ... aber so 100%ig überzeugt mich das Ding aufgrund einiger billig wirkender Plastikelemente am Throttle Modul auch nicht. Blöd, nur was sind die Alternativen? Ein HOTAS mit vielen Knöpfen muss her (u. a. für Star Citizen, DCS 1944, Elite Dangerous, IL-2, diverse andere Flugsimulationen), die Saitek Teile sind relativ schrottig, das T.Flight hat viel zu wenig Knöpfe ... weiß jemand, ob irgendeine Firma evtl. für Ende des Jahres eine Alternative im Preisbereich 200 bis 300 Euro angekündigt hat? Vielleicht sogar ein reines Throttle-Modul? (den Warthog Stick kann man ja auch für ca. 150 Euro alleine kaufen, ohne das Throttle Modul).


----------



## Shadow_dream (13. Juni 2014)

@Neawulf
Den Thrustmaster Warthog Hotas kann ich empfehlen. Ist ein super solides Teil und hat ordentlich Gewicht. Bin schwer zufrieden mit meinem! Wenn du es dir leisten kannst und willst, findest du so bald nichts was in die Nähe kommt.


----------



## RaZZ (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für Elite Dangerous und Star Citizen*

sonst keine Vorschläge ?


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für Elite Dangerous und Star Citizen*



Shadow_dream schrieb:


> @Neawulf
> Den Thrustmaster Warthog Hotas kann ich empfehlen. Ist ein super solides Teil und hat ordentlich Gewicht. Bin schwer zufrieden mit meinem! Wenn du es dir leisten kannst und willst, findest du so bald nichts was in die Nähe kommt.


 
Ok, danke. Dann werde ich da wahrscheinlich mal zugreifen, sobald ich meinen Schreibtisch ein wenig modifiziert habe (derzeit herrscht ein wenig Platzmangel, was den Platz für das Throttle Modul angeht). Dann können Star Citizen, Oculus Rift, Elite Dangerous, DCS WW2 usw. kommen


----------



## T-Drive (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für Elite Dangerous und Star Citizen*

Hier CH PRODUCTS, industrial and professional joysticks wirst du fündig.

Alle Einzelteile gibts als Ersatzteile (Katze ) werden in der Regel aber nicht gebraucht. Hochwertig verarbeitet, schwer und steht bombensicher.

Mein erster Combatstick (15-Pin) nach 15-20 Jahren immer noch am DOS-Rechner, hat alle Comanches und Mechwarriors und zig andere FluSis gemeistert. Der USB ist genau der gleiche, bis auf den Stecker. Der Fighterstick soll noch mehr Funktionen haben.
Passende Trottel gibts auch, wenn das Rädchen nicht reichten sollte.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für Elite Dangerous und Star Citizen*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Hier CH PRODUCTS, industrial and professional joysticks wirst du fündig.
> 
> Alle Einzelteile gibts als Ersatzteile (Katze ) werden in der Regel aber nicht gebraucht. Hochwertig verarbeitet, schwer und steht bombensicher.
> 
> ...


 
aber nur die 4 tasten variante ist verfügbar (in europa) die anderen hab ich nur über usa gefunden


----------



## T-Drive (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Joystick für Elite Dangerous und Star Citizen*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> aber nur die 4 tasten variante ist verfügbar (in europa) die anderen hab ich nur über usa gefunden



Hier schon geschaut ? Da habe ich meinen neuesten gekauft. 

Aerosoft - Online Shop

Hardware ->

Bei Publisher CH-Products eingeben,runterscrollen, oder direkt:

http://www.shop.aerosoft.com/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=10155&s_design=DEFAULT&shopfilter_category=Flight%20Simulation&s_language=german


----------

